
Major labels are introducing their own file format - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/11/in-a-move-im-calling-too-little-too-late-too-proprietary-major-labels-are-introducing-their-own-file-format/
======
pavel_lishin
Cool, another thing I can ignore.

